# Game #59: Cavs @ Bulls (3/2/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 58*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(32-26) @* *Chicago Bulls** (25-31)*

_*Thursday, March 2, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *United Center*, Chicago, Illinois

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*
 
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*CHICAGO BULLS' BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS NOTES*

*•* When the Cavs hit tough stretches, they need to attack the basket. The team has lived and died by trying to shoot their way out of droughts. For the time being, set plays and shots heading towards the rim, rather than away from it should be taken. Once the losing streak is broken, Cleveland can go back to launching jumpers when they’re winning and feeling good again.

*•* Cleveland has to contain the Bulls’ backcourt. They’ll do their damage, rack assists and get baskets but the Cavs cannot afford to yield season best peformances. Flip should be able to score on Gordon but Gordon will definitely be scoring back on Flip. Snow will give a good effort in trying to lock Hinrich but Hinrich has the speed advantage and can get the step on Eric. When Cleveland goes to the bench, Sasha and Damon better be careful if Kirk or Ben are still in the game because their eyes will light up.

*CHICAGO BULLS' NOTES*

*•* Get Cleveland into trading baskets and lull them asleep. Cleveland has lost a string of games by losing focus and coasting in basket trading affairs.

*•* Win the backcourt battle. With the exception of Flip, the Cavs won’t get many points out of their backcourt. Have a big night from Captain Kirk and let Ben run wild.

*OVERVIEW*

Every game is a must-win during this losing streak. Cleveland cannot afford to keep sliding and losing their position in the playoff race. In the midst of this streak, even winning at home has been a task and this game calls for a win on the road.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Lebron has another subpar game, we're in trouble. 

Because it means he is officially wearing down, and when Lebron starts to decline...well...let's not go there cause we've all seen what happens to this team.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I might not watch.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Dont like the TNT games cause they dont seem to play well. I know I will still watch but hopefully I dont end up flipping channels to various others things like I did tonite.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Charles is going to rip this team a new one in the pre-game. Bank on it.

I think the Cavs will win it though. It's a good game to regain focus. I think it will be good to get out of the Q.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Hey Future, could you fill me in about Chicago's injuries? I take it they're not at full strength.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> ^ Hey Future, could you fill me in about Chicago's injuries? I take it they're not at full strength.



No. I haven't watched Chicago much this year. They are dead to me. DEAD!

The Tim Thomas debacle was just another in a long line of disgraceful acts. Don't beat the Bulls because you need to snap a losing streak. Beat them because God wants you to. It's the right thing to do. To fail to beat the Bulls would be a sin on the tally of selling your mother into prostitution.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

if we lose, the season is over. thats how i c it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ Hey Future, could you fill me in about Chicago's injuries? I take it they're not at full strength.


I've been watching them randomly.

Malik Allen went down against Minnesota (he actually was playing well for them)

Duhon went down with a shot to the face, but he will prob play against us. 

Honestly we should win this game, Hughes or not. The Bulls play hard but they don't have anyone as good as Lebron or Z down low and Flip should matchup well with their guards.

If we can stay away from bombing 3's and actually attack the basket, we should be fine. And actually try to play defense for an entire game which apparently is asking alot of this team during one of their "slides".


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Brown better emphasize the importance of these games with Chicago cause mathematically, if we win these next 2 against them, it all but locks up a playoff seed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This smells like a loss to me: back to back finishing on the road. Have we won one of these types of games so far this year?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> This smells like a loss to me: back to back finishing on the road. Have we won one of these types of games so far this year?


Don't forget it's on Nat'l TV also


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

TNT games = L


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully i can see the end of the game. The season is officially on the line tongith


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know who's disappeared (ironically since the trade deadline) Drew Gooden?

He better come to play tonight, he mentally has been out of it lately and his energy has not been there on the boards.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its go time!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I told you they were going to rip Lebron and the Cavs.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I told you they were going to rip Lebron and the Cavs.


Damn Chuck just ripped LeBron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chuck, Kenny, and TNT just trashed Lebron for 10 minutes. No one else was mentioned. Just Lebron and how much he sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe the coaches will show the tape to Lebron and let him use it as motovation?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what did they say?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

I just hope LeBron sees that after the game is over...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> what did they say?


That he's all hype, doesn't make his imprint on the game, that the Cavs losses are his fault, that you can't be considered a good player and not make the playoffs, the Cavs aren't a playoff team, Allen Iverson led a bad team to the finals, it doesn't matter that Lebron is only 21, he's a choker, he doesn't impact the game--yada yada yada. They showed a highlight package of all of the key shots that Lebron has missed this season.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

that's nice...how old was Charles when he won his NBA ring? :angel:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now Reggie is chiming in on the hate parade.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson starting. Drew's got the flu. Interesting. This could work to our benefit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

hendrix2430 said:


> that's nice...how old was Charles when he won his NBA ring? :angel:


Charles Barkley has managed to de-evolve before our very eyes. He's always been out there but I swear he's getting worse by the year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with a mighty SMASH!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Lebron is shooting 42 percent the last 6 games. Incredible. Talk about a funk. He is missing a lot of the shots he normally makes when he gets fouled. He doesn't seem to have the same power he used to have when it comes to finishing around the basket with guys hanging all over him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Finally a team that is worse than the Cavs at shooting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by nine points at the end of the first quarter (26-17).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why not post Lebron more and more, get him easier chances?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good to see Alan Henderson out there. He hasn't gotten run since Anderson came back, but he's a great guy to have on the bench, especially if there's an injury in the frontcourt.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. It's been a long time. I thought we weren't going to see him again this season.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now hopefully they can maintain the lead with Lebron on the bench. Flip can play Lebron's role, I think.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson loves Active Athletic Achievement!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad close to the half. Chicago will get back into this game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 18 at halftime (55-37). I hope there isn't a meltdown. Terrible 3rd quarters are the norm for this team, so I hope we avoid that for once.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Again: these guys don't watch games. Artest stopped Lebron? More like the Kings starting doubling him and preventing James from getting the ball


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That was one of the best halfs that they have played in a long time. I thought AV played well and I like the contribution Henderson brought in off the bench with his rebounding and D. Also Snow was able to knock down some shots early which made his guy actually have to guard him. I really hope they play at the same level in the second half. To win this game they must keep the crowd out of it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow: what a difference AV brings to a game. I hope Brown continues to realize what he has in this kid


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Again: these guys don't watch games. Artest stopped Lebron? More like the Kings starting doubling him and preventing James from getting the ball


LeBron's probably too nice to say it but I bet he utterly hates the TNT crew. They love to pour it on. Players have ears, they'll eventually tired of that mess.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Couple of random thoughts:

Sweetney is fat: my God lose some weight man
Chandler has some bad hands: he'll never be a great offensive player because of this I think.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gordon starting to go off: he's killed us in the past a ttimes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z missing some easy shots for him: giving Chicago an oppurtunity there taking right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would kill to have any of these Chicago small guards on the Cavs


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Captain Kirk is feeling it now. 

Good thing LeBron is playing well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wow: what a difference AV brings to a game. I hope Brown continues to realize what he has in this kid


Yeah, I don't think the good start is a coicidence. Anderson's hustle at the start keeps the team from being complacent. And it's not like Alan Henderson is a slouch as a backup big man. It's going to be a touch offseason with regards to figuring out what to do with Drew.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I would kill to have any of these Chicago small guards on the Cavs



Kirk Hinrich would seem to be Mike Brown's dream point guard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is starting to watch Lebron: dont like when there is no ball movement what so ever.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, I don't think the good start is a coicidence. Anderson's hustle at the start keeps the team from being complacent. And it's not like Alan Henderson is a slouch as a backup big man. It's going to be a touch offseason with regards to figuring out what to do with Drew.


 Drew is gone: Ferry i think is going to try his darndest to get a real starting calibre PG in here


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Drew is gone: Ferry i think is going to try his darndest to get a real starting calibre PG in here


Who?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Who?


 If I was him the target would be Barbaso. His rookie contract is going to be coming up soon for renewal and the real problem for Phoenix is inside. If there is a team Drew Gooden would be ideal for it would be Phoenix. Amare and Gooden inside is perfect for there style of play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron falling in love with his jumper again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice play by Snow.

jesus AV is everywhere


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 15 points at the end of the third quarter (75-60).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> If I was him the target would be Barbaso. His rookie contract is going to be coming up soon for renewal and the real problem for Phoenix is inside. If there is a team Drew Gooden would be ideal for it would be Phoenix. Amare and Gooden inside is perfect for there style of play


I would think Drew would get in Amare's way. I mean, sure D'Antoni can probably make it work, but one of Amare or Drew would have to guard centers, and neither would like it. I don't know if Phoenix would want to pay Drew as much as they would need to, just to play him out or Amare out of position.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Cleveland leads by 15 points at the end of the third quarter (75-60).


Come out strong early in the fourth and push the lead to the mid 20's and call it a night.

Though I suspect Chicago will get it down to 5, instead, and there will be a lot of tight sphincters on the Cavs side. If I'm Mike Brown I'm telling Lebron to go to the basket like a madman.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I would think Drew would get in Amare's way. I mean, sure D'Antoni can probably make it work, but one of Amare or Drew would have to guard centers, and neither would like it. I don't know if Phoenix would want to pay Drew as much as they would need to, just to play him out or Amare out of position.


 Doubt it: Amare was guarding centers fine last year. Drew can run and he does something Phoenix needs: rebound. Plus, Drew has already played with a superstar.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We are really sloooooowwwwww when Henderson and Marshall are in the game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Doubt it: Amare was guarding centers fine last year. Drew can run and he does something Phoenix needs: rebound. Plus, Drew has already played with a superstar.


But Amare didn't like guarding Centers. And with his knee injury, they might want to protect him more. It'd be nice if Phoenix wants to do it, but I imagine they would rather just re-sign Barbosa, I doubt his price will be as high as Gooden's. And he is their point guard for the future.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> We are really sloooooowwwwww when Henderson and Marshall are in the game


That's why I hope it doesn't take Marty 2 or 3 years to be ready. If he could be serviceable next year, you'd have a relatively quick big man and we'd avoid looking so slow at those positions.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

D. Jones looks awful out there.

Z missing a lot of easy shots out there: this game would be over by now if some of those shots wen tin


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah blowing the lead righ tnow


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here we go again blowing good leads. Where is the concentration. 

just bad coaching


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Here we go again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Call a freakin timeout Brown and get AV in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Brown forget about timeouts? Never seems to call one at the right time


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice drive by Flip. We needed a field goal to end the drought.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Without Z, I would be posting Lebron up right now


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We get so conservative in the fourth quarter. We don't even start the offense until 10 seconds. Which would be fine if we were a Spurs-like defensive team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Guys are just standing around. Chicago is going to tie the game soon.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Shoot me now.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I hate cleveland


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

6 game losing streak...just like last year.
Sigh. Let's just fire Ferry and Brown. Make the panic button smash complete.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Im officially done with the cavs this year. even if we win


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Brown have any good offensive plays?: all I've seen is give Lebron the ball and see what happens

And again: does Brown know how to call timeouts?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

How come we cant ever score in the 4th


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Now he's missing FTs again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Does Brown have any good offensive plays?: all I've seen is give Lebron the ball and see what happens
> 
> And again: does Brown know how to call timeouts?


Let's just fire Brown.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip and Z are 5 of 23 tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Snow. Until then, the Cavs were 2 of 13 in the 4th quarter. Major block by LeBron. Big time play.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Can you believe it, Eric snow hit a jumper


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LeBron with the huge block and Snow with the jumper he has been money tonight with that shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great play by Lebron on the break.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

You wonder how many assists Lebron would get if he played with some great finishers ala Richard Jefferson or the like


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z has fouled out of the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are playing not to lose


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big shot by Flip.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

You know what. The cavaliers just dont want to win as much as the Bulls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs can't get a ****ing defensive rebound, this game would have been over if not for all the 2nd shots


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> You know what. The cavaliers just dont want to win as much as the Bulls


It's not that they don't want to win at this point. It's that they are scared to lose again.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

7 seconds to run a play. Hopefully they don't give it to James 25 feet from the rim and stand flat-footed. This is your chance to call a nice play, Coach Brown. Just do it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This loss will be killer to this teams confidence...might not regain it if we don't find a way to get this one


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I bet you all my money andy will miss both


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV to the line.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

****, AV on the line...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

As i said


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV misses both and Cavs foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Unbelievable....


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh these announcers are killing me


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sigh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I go for the quick 2...don't trust the 3


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

16.7 seconds left, down by 3 points. Since we are out of timeouts, we have to go for the 3-ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

good quick score by flip, pray for a miss


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, we went for the quick 2 instead.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Flip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhat


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy Crap!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I cant believe flip murray just shot a 3. He is a horrible 3 point shooter. Iam happy he made it, but that was stupid


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Who de want FLIP FLIP FLIP FLIP!!!
GAME OVER!! FLIP FLIP FLIP FLIP!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip! Flip! Flip!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Flip FLIP FLIP!!!

Please get the stop...

Anyone else have visions of a Ben Gordon buzzer beater floating in their head? Or a Hinrich floater to go at the buzzer?

So much time left...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Remember. this is cleveland sports. We will prolly lose


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Where is gooden?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I cant believe flip murray just shot a 3. He is a horrible 3 point shooter. Iam happy he made it, but that was stupid


 he's feeling and he was WIDE open. how can you not take it? Plus Lebron passed it to him so you HAVE to shoot it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!
LIL FLIP IS IN THE BUILDING!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

WE won. I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WOW that was the difference between missing the playoffs and making it this season......what a trade by Ferry to bring in Flip.


That dude saved our assess tonight boys


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Where is gooden?


flu


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow Flip was wide open. lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 92, Chicago 91*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Im telling yout his team would have been DONE if we lost this game....unbelievable close by Flip.

The unselfish play worked this time for Lebron on that great pass. One thing is for sure, his instinct is to be a pass first player and that is not going to change.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Shoulda never came down to it but nice hit Flip.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Im telling yout his team would have been DONE if we lost this game....unbelievable close by Flip.
> 
> The unselfish play worked this time for Lebron on that great pass. One thing is for sure, his instinct is to be a pass first player and that is not going to change.


Yeah. I remember making that long post comparing his mentality to Roger Federer. LeBron loves to pass more than shoot. It's obvious now. It doesn't matter if LeBron averages 35 points per game for a season, unless he changes who he is as a person, he prefers to flow and create rather than finish.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

LeBron had to pass. Flip was wide open cause there were three bulls between LeBron and the hoop.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Iam angry. I know we win, but a game like this really makes me think we dont deserve to go to the playoffs.

A bittersweet win for me. I am not happy, i am more disappointed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

KingoftheCourt23 said:


> LeBron had to pass. Flip was wide open cause there were three bulls between LeBron and the hoop.


He could've forced the shot. Reggie, all the media across the world was all over him to "be selfish" and force the issue late.

That's not who Lebron is, when he is playing purely on instinct in these end game situations he is clearly more comfortable as a playmaker. He always makes the correct play on instinct as a passer, as a scorer he doesn't seem nearly as comfortable yet.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Iam angry. I know we win, but a game like this really makes me think we dont deserve to go to the playoffs.
> 
> A bittersweet win for me. I am not happy, i am more disappointed


Your right in 4th qtrs this team tightens up, lead by Lebron.

When he loses his aggressiveness the whole team fades, when his confidence is down the whole team follows suit. 

He's still very young, advanced in the maturity of his game, but young. I'm confident Lebron will learn in time, starting in the playoffs this year.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That block by LeBron might have saved this game. That was just like the block he had verses Pheonix. Also that offensive call on LeBron was terrible. I was ready to chuck some stuff around my house if we lost. Thanks goodness we won, it will make going to school tomorrow easier.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yeah I was losing it also, what a joke call down the stretch of a game. 

Thank God for Flip Murray, hopefully this can spur another a winning streak.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He could've forced the shot. Reggie, all the media across the world was all over him to "be selfish" and force the issue late.
> 
> That's not who Lebron is, when he is playing purely on instinct in these end game situations he is clearly more comfortable as a playmaker. He always makes the correct play on instinct as a passer, as a scorer he doesn't seem nearly as comfortable yet.


 We might as well bench lebron in the 4th quarter if he is going to suck so bad. 

How many 4th qt. points did he have tonight?

in the last 4 games he has a total of 10 4th quarter pts


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> We might as well bench lebron in the 4th quarter if he is going to suck so bad.
> 
> How many 4th qt. points did he have tonight?
> 
> in the last 4 games he has a total of 10 4th quarter pts


LeBron had at least 2 blocks in the final quarter (including the play that probably saved the game) and several assists, one of which led to the game winning basket. In the plays the defined the quarter and sealed the win, James was involved in both. He was there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ferry has to work to continue to put a team around Lebron that plays to his pass first nature. IF Marshall and Jones hadn't lost their shooting touch, the Cavs would be 5-10 wins better I think. Lebron gets them so many looks, he'd probably be challenging for the league lead in assists...


If you could ring Lebron with finishers and shooters, and a team that plays defense--you could do a lot of damage. Like if you put the Lithuanian National Team with Lebron, you could probably win the championship, so long as Z was there.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

delete


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Does anyone honestly think we deserve to be in the playoffs when we annually blow leads?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Ferry has to work to continue to put a team around Lebron that plays to his pass first nature. IF Marshall and Jones hadn't lost their shooting touch, the Cavs would be 5-10 wins better I think. Lebron gets them so many looks, he'd probably be challenging for the league lead in assists...
> 
> 
> If you could ring Lebron with finishers and shooters, and a team that plays defense--you could do a lot of damage. Like if you put the Lithuanian National Team with Lebron, you could probably win the championship, so long as Z was there.


Agree 100%.

Surround Lebron with finishers, shooters, and defensive minded big men and you have a contender. 

He is an anamoly, an unselfish superstar (almost to a fault). Right now it's part mental, part an inherent aspect of his game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Does anyone honestly think we deserve to be in the playoffs when we annually blow leads?


Yes. Because we've won some games this year that last year's team couldn't have won. It's a growing process. Many of the same frustrating traits and habits are there, but the team is growing. Coach Brown is in a stressful situation as a rookie coach with a team playing not to lose, in fear of collapsing yet again. LeBron has been so close to the playoffs, he can taste it. Another year of coming up short would leave him infuriated.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Making the playoffs would take a huge weight off of the Cavs, and next season I think you would really see them take the next step. You learn so much by making the playoffs(like how to play down the stretch). They deserve to make the playoffs as much as anyone. And they could benefit from it more than most.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm still shocked that the Cavaliers won a game where the second leading scorer was Snow and Z didn't hit double figures. Wow, who'd have thought that could happen.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I'm still shocked that the Cavaliers won a game where the second leading scorer was Snow and Z didn't hit double figures. Wow, who'd have thought that could happen.


I just looked at the box score and realized how horrible the cavs were tonight outside of LeBron. Even Murray with those 5 points down the strech only scored 13 points with no cav scoring over 15 points. And to think we were missing 2 starters for the game I'm not surprised we lost that lead.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> I just looked at the box score and realized how horrible the cavs were tonight outside of LeBron. Even Murray with those 5 points down the strech only scored 13 points with no cav scoring over 15 points. And to think we were missing 2 starters for the game I'm not surprised we lost that lead.


 I only watched the 4th quarter. What other starter did we miss besides gooden


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I only watched the 4th quarter. What other starter did we miss besides gooden


Hughes hehe how easy we forget


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

He must be talking about Hughes. The problem with this team is depth. We really don't get anything from our bench. Sasha needs to get some time, but I understood why Brown went with the short bench. He felt we needed the win badly.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

In what doghouse is Sasha in, and where can Mike Brown find him again. This kid needs to play, if he is bench because of his production then its a sad and unclassy move. But if their i something behind the scences we as fans dont see, well then, I hope that is the excuse.

I know a player cant lose his starting job due to sickness but do you think this could be of things to come with AV ?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> I only watched the 4th quarter. What other starter did we miss besides gooden


 I'm assuming he means Hughes


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

This game was by no means one of the best cavs games i've watched...but i was really happy with the way AV and Flip played tonight. Hopefully this can be the wake up game we needed, it would be great to run through these next 3 games with ease and give LBJ plenty of time to sit on the bench and get some rest, maybe 30 minutes a game will be good enough and he wont mind ridding the pine for a while to regain his pre All-Star Game flow.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Does anyone honestly think we deserve to be in the playoffs when we annually blow leads?


Can I ask where you came from. Maybe its my memory but I really do not remember at all posting on this Board int he beginning of the year. Now your coming in and saying we dont deserve the playoffs. 1) We have two starters out.
2) We were playing 4 games in 5 nights, back-to-back home/away.


So yes, I do believe we deserve to be in the playoffs. If/When Larry and we can return to original form, I would put alot of trust in our team to be very competitive in the playoffs, not only make it, but contend in it.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats on your win  hopefully this will be the start of a winning streak seeing how streaky a team you guys are :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To be brutally frank, I think the biggest reason we lost this lead is Z missed a BUNCH of shots (10-15 footers) that he usually makes. It's doubly important Z hit these types of shots becuase it comes off the pick and roll which is like the only play Mike Brown know s how to call


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh another thing: I'm glad Flip was there but shouldn't a shooter such as Yell or Jones been on that side? That would've really opened up things for 'bron.

They had no TO's I guess though so that was to much to expect


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: Lebron played 47 minutes this game?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF: Lebron played 47 minutes this game?


You noticed that too :curse:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/03/2006*












> *Murray comes to rescue for Cavs*
> *3-pointer helps beat Bulls, put an end to five-game losing streak*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...





> _Cavaliers notebook_
> *Jones gets an earful on phone from Shaq*
> *Former teammate tells Cavs guard to be leader*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer*












> _LeBron James gives a newly acquired Ronald “Flip” Murray a hug after Murray hit the game-winning shot with 3.9 seconds left in the game against the Bulls._
> 
> *CAVS BLOW 25-POINT LEAD BUT BARELY BEAT BULLS ON MURRAY’S 3*
> *Something positive on Flip side*
> ...





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Doubling, tripling their pressure*
> 
> Friday, March 03, 2006
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF: Lebron played 47 minutes this game?


It's just eerie how similar this situation is to Silas.

It seems like whatever coach has Lebron just runs him into the ground. Even in AS type games he logs a ton of minutes.


----------

